# Possible nesting aggression? Advice appreciated!



## Tortoisemoon (Apr 8, 2019)

Hi, I hope I'm posting this in the right place, I've come here because I have a Cockatiel who is roughly 5 months old, we have had him for about 2 months now.

The main issue we have ran into is he seems to be attempting to nest on nearly everything that he can sit on within his cage.

We have removed a food dish that was large enough for him to sit in, because he would hiss at us whenever we came near. After that, the same behaviour moved onto a 'shredding' style toy that was big enough for him to sit on top of, and now that we have removed that, it has been transferred to one particular corner of the cage (under his water dish).

If I come near him when he is in this mood, he is really quite aggressive, and clearly feels as though I am a threat. I am concerned it is holding our training back, as I don't like to invade his space when I am trying to build trust. 

Is there anything I can do? Will it pass with time? 

I should also mention he is happy to step up and seems very relaxed around us when he is not displaying this behaviour normally. I think he has started his first moult if that helps at all?

ied:ied:


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

Making the nights seem longer is a simple, natural technique that's very useful for reducing the hormone level of cockatiels. I have an article about it here: http://www.littlefeatheredbuddies.com/info/breed-hormones.html


----------



## Tortoisemoon (Apr 8, 2019)

tielfan said:


> Making the nights seem longer is a simple, natural technique that's very useful for reducing the hormone level of cockatiels. I have an article about it here: http://www.littlefeatheredbuddies.com/info/breed-hormones.html


Thank you, I'll try this!


----------

